# Warntafeln bei Fahrradträger auf Anhängerkupplung in Italien



## copperheader (9. April 2019)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand den Sachstand bzgl. Warntafeln für Fahrradträger auf Anhängerkupplung in Italien nennen? Die I-Net-Recherche ergibt da leider unterschiedliche Meinungen. Es soll angeblich inzwischen eine Änderung der Vorschriften dort gegeben haben.
Ich habe einen Uebler X21- Träger, der mit eigener Beleuchtung und Kennzeichen ausgestattet ist. Der Träger ist nicht breiter als mein Pkw (Ford C-Max).


Gruß
copperheader


----------



## peter1966 (9. April 2019)

Es geht nicht um den Träger...wenn deine Räder auch nur einen mm. seitlich rausschauen brauchst du das Schild....zumindest hat mir das letztes Jahr ein Carabenieri so erklärt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (9. April 2019)

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, dann brauchst Du nur dann keine Warntafel, wenn kein Teil der Ladung nach hinten über Kennzeichen bzw. Rückleuchten hinausragt.


----------



## on any sunday (9. April 2019)

Für die paar Euro was so ein Täfelchen kostet, würde ich mich nicht auf eine Diskussion mit der polizia stradale einlassen oder auf vier Personen mit fünf Meinungen im Internet verlassen.


----------



## soundfreak (9. April 2019)

laut ÖAMTC website:

_In *Italien *wird die rote Kennzeichentafel offiziell anerkannt. Allgemein ist aber zu beachten, dass der Fahrradträger nicht mehr als 3/10 der Wagenlänge hinaushängen darf. Außerdem muss die überhängende Ladung durch eine rote Tafel (50 x 50 cm) mit reflektierenden weißen diagonalen Streifen gekennzeichnet sein.

gesamter link:  ÖAMTC_

evt. aber auch ein Anruf direkt nochmals beim ADAC - ÖAMTC o.ä. A-Club


----------



## bobo2606 (9. April 2019)

Früher musste das Teil mal aus Metall sein....
Ist wohl nicht mehr so, oder habe ich das überlesen?


----------



## copperheader (12. April 2019)

@ onanysunday: das hilft mir leider nicht weiter
@ soundfreak: der ÖAMTC scheint dort die Heckträger für die Heckklappe zu meinen. Zumindest nach meinem Verständnis. Trotzdem Danke für den Link

Ich bin im INet auf dieSeite für Italien-Tourismus  www.enit.de gestoßen und habe diese mal angeschrieben. Vielleicht kommt dort ja eine weiterhelfende Antwort. Dann melde ich mich nochmal.

Gruß
coppperheader


----------



## copperheader (17. April 2019)

Ich nochmal: auf EMail keine Antwort, angerufen und man gibt dort keine Auskünfte...

Gruß copperheader


----------



## rhnordpool (17. April 2019)

Falls Du nicht doch nochmal den ansatz von @on any sunday durchdenken möchtest, hier gibts gerade auch ne Diskussion um dieses Thema: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/num...upplungs-fahrradtraeger.888177/#post-15860442


----------



## terryx (18. April 2019)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kostet so eine Tafel z.B. bei ATU um die 20 EURO (vielleicht etwas mehr). Mit Spannbändern hinten an die Bikes dran machen und dann sorgenfrei nach Italien fahren.....


----------



## Tapir (19. April 2019)

Ich habe meins aus Plastik vor Jahren für ca.10 Euro am Brenner gekauft. Keine Diskusion mit Uniformierten und gut. Die paar Euro schonen die Nerven und sprengen auch nicht die Urlaubskasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (19. April 2019)

Der Herr scheint für derart einfache Lösungen nicht zugänglich.


----------



## isartrails (20. April 2019)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Der Herr scheint für derart einfache Lösungen nicht zugänglich.


Vielleicht liegt's auch einfach an deinem Ton?


----------



## on any sunday (20. April 2019)

Kann nicht sein, habe meine erste Antwort in einem freundlichen D-Dur verfasst.


----------



## isartrails (24. April 2019)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein, habe meine erste Antwort in einem freundlichen D-Dur verfasst.


Coole Antwort, Alter!
Aber: auch das beste Instrument sollte von Zeit zu Zeit mal neu gestimmt werden.


----------



## copperheader (25. April 2019)

Hey Leute, ich wollte hier nun wirklich keine verbale Schubserei auslösen! Also einfach wieder durchatmen und interessiert im Forum stöbern!
@onanysunday: ich hatte das auch nicht als pampig genommen, aber weitergebracht hatte der Beitrag auch nicht. Dein weiterer Ton war aber schon merkwürdiger Art, um es mal mit Bedacht auszudrücken. Reicht auch, lass Frieden walten...
@rhnordpool: Danke für den Hinweis

Gruß
copperheader


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. April 2019)

Die Polizia Stradale nimmt mehr, als das Schild kostet.
Wer anderer Meinung ist, als die Herren, und sich auf vermeintlich anderes/richtiges Recht beruft, darf das in gutem Italienisch und höflich mit den Herren diskutieren.
Denn sonst wird es statt teurer noch teurer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (26. April 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Die Polizia Stradale nimmt mehr, als das Schild kostet.
> ...


Wann war das, als Du zahlen musstest?


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. April 2019)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wann war das, als Du zahlen musstest?


Letztes Jahr Feb @Simon Katsch


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. April 2019)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber in irgend einem Land da unten werden die roten Streifen auf der Tafel gezählt. 
Und die aus Deutschland haben wohl die falsche Anzahl, sprich ggf. zahlen.


----------



## bMerry (27. April 2019)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber in irgend einem Land da unten werden die roten Streifen auf der Tafel gezählt.
> Und die aus Deutschland haben wohl die falsche Anzahl, sprich ggf. zahlen.



Für Italien und für Spanien gibt es unterschiedliche Tafeln. Meinst Du das?  Einfach die jeweils richtige Tafel nehmen, dann passt es.....


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. April 2019)

bMerry schrieb:


> Für Italien und für Spanien gibt es unterschiedliche Tafeln. Meinst Du das?  Einfach die jeweils richtige Tafel nehmen, dann passt es.....


Ja das meinte ich


----------



## kartoffelbrot (27. April 2019)

bMerry schrieb:


> Für Italien und für Spanien gibt es unterschiedliche Tafeln. Meinst Du das?  Einfach die jeweils richtige Tafel nehmen, dann passt es.....


Hach ja, ich liebe die EU.


----------



## cschaeff (28. April 2019)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Hach ja, ich liebe die EU.



Ja, Sündenböcke sind was Feines...


----------



## bobo2606 (28. April 2019)

bMerry schrieb:


> Für Italien und für Spanien gibt es unterschiedliche Tafeln. Meinst Du das?  Einfach die jeweils richtige Tafel nehmen, dann passt es.....



Die gibt es auch "Zwei-In-Einem"...., richtige Seite wählen, un feddisch....


----------



## röma (28. April 2019)

nur mal für das protokoll: ich fahre seid über 20 jahren zum gardasee und Final und hatte noch nie so eine tafel, könnte mir aber vorstellen das glück ein wenig zu entlasten und mir so ein teil anzuschffen


----------



## Hofbiker (28. April 2019)

Unter dem Motto zu Tode gefürchtet ist auch gestorben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (29. April 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr Feb @Simon Katsch


Und du hast einen AHK-Träger mit Kennzeichen und Beleuchtung oder einen Heckklappenträger ohne dieses?


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. April 2019)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Und du hast einen AHK-Träger mit Kennzeichen und Beleuchtung oder einen Heckklappenträger ohne dieses?


Ich verstehe die Frage nicht.


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. April 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht.


Du hast Strafe bezahlt, weil du auf einem Fahrradträger keine reflektierende Zusatztafel montiert hattest.

War dein Fahrradträger ein Anhängekupplungsträger (also mit Kennzeichen und Beleuchtung),
oder ein Heckklappenträger (also ohne Kennzeichen/Beleuchtung)?


EDIT: ach so, dem @Simon Katsch ist das offenbar passiert? Dann kann's er ja vielleicht beantworten.


----------



## Boxer69 (30. April 2019)

ich hatte für mich auch die Frage gestellt, ob man am Heckträger mit Kennzeichen und Beleuchtung so eine Tafel befestigen muss.

Eine rechtsverbindliche Auskunft wird man wohl nicht so einfach bekommen, aber die Berichte in diversen Wohnmobilforen sind: Ein Heckträger mit Beleuchtung und Kennzeichen wird seitens der italienischen Behörden als Verlängerung des Fahrzeugs gewertet (was auch logisch erscheint) und demzufolge ist keine Warntafel erforderlich - sofern darüber nichts hinausragt. Mein Lenker ragt darüber hinaus und für Anfahrt und Rückfahrt stelle ich ihn quer.

Wenn jemand mit einem solchen Träger und nicht darüber hinausragenden Teilen ein Bussgeld bezahlt haben sollte wäre das sicher ein interessanter Gegenbeweis. Bislang habe ich dazu aber keine Beiträge gefunden.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Mai 2019)

AFAIK muss der Träger dauerhaft mit dem Fahrzeug verbunden sein, dann wird er ein Teil des Fahrzeugs. Also verschweisst, verschraubt, mit Kennzeichen und Rücklichtern usw. - ob eine AHK dazu zählt, wäre zu erwarten, aber Logik ist nicht die Stärke der italienischen Gesetzgebung.
Alles was seitlich (!!!) und nach hinten (genaues Maß kenne ich nicht) rausragt, braucht eine Warntafel. Das ist praktisch nie zu vermeiden mit Rädern um die 1.20m Radstand.


----------



## bMerry (1. Mai 2019)

Boxer69 schrieb:


> ich hatte für mich auch die Frage gestellt, ob man am Heckträger mit Kennzeichen und Beleuchtung so eine Tafel befestigen muss.
> 
> Eine rechtsverbindliche Auskunft wird man wohl nicht so einfach bekommen, aber die Berichte in diversen Wohnmobilforen sind: Ein Heckträger mit Beleuchtung und Kennzeichen wird seitens der italienischen Behörden als Verlängerung des Fahrzeugs gewertet (was auch logisch erscheint) und demzufolge ist keine Warntafel erforderlich - sofern darüber nichts hinausragt. Mein Lenker ragt darüber hinaus und für Anfahrt und Rückfahrt stelle ich ihn quer.
> .



Heckträger an Wohnmobilen sind tatsächlich (größtenteils) mit dem Fahrzeug verschraubt und nicht auf AHK aufgesetzt. Das erklärt die diferente Einordnung.
Die Tafel trägt jedenfalls deutlich zur besseren Sichtbarkeit - auch bei schlechten Sichtverhältnissen - bei und für den überschaubaren Anschaffungspreis doch machbar.


----------



## Boxer69 (1. Mai 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> AFAIK muss der Träger dauerhaft mit dem Fahrzeug verbunden sein, dann wird er ein Teil des Fahrzeugs. Also verschweisst, verschraubt, mit Kennzeichen und Rücklichtern usw. - ob eine AHK dazu zählt, wäre zu erwarten, aber Logik ist nicht die Stärke der italienischen Gesetzgebung.
> Alles was seitlich (!!!) und nach hinten (genaues Maß kenne ich nicht) rausragt, braucht eine Warntafel. Das ist praktisch nie zu vermeiden mit Rädern um die 1.20m Radstand.



ich meinte es eher so - ob die Aussage stimmt kann man natürlich schwer verifizieren (allerdings: warum sollte jemand das so behaupten)

_"Nach Rückfrage mit der Strassenpolizei können wir bestätigen dass ihre Informationen stimmen. Bei Wiederholung von Licht und Kennzeichen auf dem Fahrzeugträger ist keine Tafel notwendig."_
_
Quelle: https://tx-board.de/threads/2-warntafeln-am-fahrradtraeger-in-italien.59921/page-2_


----------



## Danimal (8. Mai 2019)

Bei einem AHK-Heckträger mit eigenem Kennzeichen und eigener Beleuchtung ist keine Warntafel notwendig.

Wer einen Heckklappen-Träger oder irgendeine andere Herunterklapp-Konstruktion ohne Leuchten und Kennzeichen an seinem Fahrzeug hat, benötigt die Warntafel. Es muss sich um eine spezielle "Italien-Warntafel" handeln, sowohl was die Abmessungen als auch was das Streifenmuster angeht.

In bald 20 Italien-Trips hatte ich mit dem Thule-AHK-Heckträger (Kennzeichen+Leuchten) ohne Warntafel noch nie ein Problem. Wie immer im Ausland bleibt aber das grundlegende Problem, dass man (selbst mit gutem Italienisch) im Falle einer Diskussion den Kürzeren ziehen wird, falls die Rennleitung irgendwas auszusetzen hat (an der Geschwindigkeit, der Zuladung, der Anzahl Warnwesten, ...).

EDIT: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere müssen die Warntafeln aus Blech sein. Die haben teilweise scharfe Kanten und sind ein richtiger Windfang. Alle Kontaktstellen am Fahrrad vor der Warntafel-Montage ordentlich abpolstern, ansonsten hinterlässt die Schrotttafel Spuren!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. Mai 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> ... EDIT: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere müssen die Warntafeln aus Blech sein. Die haben teilweise scharfe Kanten und sind ein richtiger Windfang. Alle Kontaktstellen am Fahrrad vor der Warntafel-Montage ordentlich abpolstern, ansonsten hinterlässt die Schrotttafel Spuren!


Kantenschutz hilft da ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (8. Mai 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> Bei einem AHK-Heckträger mit eigenem Kennzeichen und eigener Beleuchtung ist keine Warntafel notwendig.
> 
> ...



Ich dachte, genau das ist ein "Graubereich" und wird je nach Polizist so oder so ausgelegt, wenn über das (wiederholte) Kennzeichen irgendwas paar cm drüber schaut?
Oder stellst du dann deinen Lenker quer?


----------



## Danimal (8. Mai 2019)

Bei vier Fahrrädern drehe ich den äußersten Lenker quer, sonst würde es gar nicht passen. Bei weniger Beladung nicht.


----------

